# 202 Glacier Bay



## tcm1234 (Jun 29, 2007)

202 Glacier Bay

This is a 1996 glacier Bay 20 foot long with twin 90s
One of the 90s has been rebuilt new block board over 20Â° over new factory carburetor kits

The boat needs the other motor carburetor kits to be installed have factory kits

And Have brand new steering cables, have new wiring harness factory, have new throttle cables

The boat needs minimal work to get on the water I just donâ€™t have time I will sell the boat whole complete $7500 or the trailer and the hull for $5500

Have both titles for motors and boat


----------

